# New BioCube 29



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Okay well, I had plan's to do a planted tank, but for some reason my mom all of a sudden want's me to do a SW tank . But im not loaded with 2000 bucks for a 75G right now, and she agreed to pay for quite a bit of a BioCube. Currently im reading my reef book and I will probably finish it up this weekend. Basically my only questions are, about what coral's I can do with 36 watt compact acintic, and a 36 watt 10,000k compact bulb. I will be upgrading to Metal Halides/T5HO's in the next couple months but I want to find some beginner coral's to start myself out on. I probably will read up to this part in my book this weekend but I'd rather hear from people who have experience. It will all hopefully go well, and I will get to start a 55/75G reef later in the year.

Another question I had was. RO/DI water... I don't really wanna buy a RO/DI system so what else can I use? I hear tap water will cause a nasty bloom of the Brown algea. Yuck XP.. Any info would be helpful! 

Thanks;-)


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

You could go the route of buying Walmart water but it'll be expensive in the long run. Look in ebay. You can find some decent systems for a good price.


----------

